

Before-and-after photos from Earth Hour 2011 - sasvari
http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2011/03/earth-hour-2011/100035/

======
joss82
Do you understand why the lights seem switched on although they are supposed
to be switched off? Nice pictures, though.

